
Need help with marketing our app - joblack33
Hi,
a few days ago, we launched our newest Android app, weather wiz.<p>Just one day after launch, we were featured on AndroidAuthority.com and 2 days after that, we were on AndroidPolice.com and PhoneArena.com (All three are among the best).<p>So we did great at the launch, we are getting lots of new users and everything is going fine, for now!<p>What do you suggest for the next step? how can we maintain our ranking and what else can we do? (except buying ads)<p>here is our app:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.sixthsolution.weatherwiz<p>And the media coverage so far:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.androidpolice.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;01&#x2F;16&#x2F;10-new-and-notable-android-apps-from-the-last-3-weeks-122816-11617&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.androidauthority.com&#x2F;5-android-apps-you-shouldnt-miss-this-week-android-apps-weekly-66-742795&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.phonearena.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;Best-new-Android-and-iPhone-apps-January-10th---January-16th_id90065<p>Thanks for your help.
======
nnn1234
Building a platform for beta testers and to specifically target early
adopters. Would love to talk to you about featuring your app.

~~~
joblack33
That would be great, contact me at amir@6thsolution.com

